# قنبلة الموسم شريط جايين من تاني نرنم لفريق ايثان فظيع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا



## tamer9002 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*فعلا قنبلة النهاردة جايب ليكم شريط نادر جدا تحفة بجد جايين من تاني نرنم (4) لفريق ايثان في حبة ترانيم روعة صوت وكلمات والحان وتحدي
1-وبحبك والحب 
2-في قلب القلب 
3-انتزع جذوري 
4-احنا ولا يسوع 
5-يعاهدك قلبي 
6-يسوع اسمع 
7-وسط الالام 
8-هل يا الهي 
9-غالي عليه 
10-جايين من تاني نرنم 
11-ايه السر 
12-اقبل توبتي 
لتحميل الشريط
اضغط هنا 
هتخسر لو مسمعتوش مستني ردودكم اعتقد هتفرق المرة دي 
تامر​*


----------



## marmar_nader (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبلة الموسم شريط جايين من تاني نرنم لفريق ايثان فظيع جداااااااااااااااا*

شاكرين مهللين يا استاذ تامر علي الشريط الجميل


----------



## cobcob (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبلة الموسم شريط جايين من تاني نرنم لفريق ايثان فظيع جداااااااااااااااا*

فعلا يا تامر الشريط ده رائع جدا
انا بحب ترنيمة "انتزع جذورى"
مشاركة مميزة كالعادة يا تامر
يا ريت الكل ينزل الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## doctor marian (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قنبلة الموسم شريط جايين من تاني نرنم لفريق ايثان فظيع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا لك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## febe (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قنبلة الموسم شريط جايين من تاني نرنم لفريق ايثان فظيع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*

تسلم ايدك يا اخ تامر وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​


----------



## zezza (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ثانكيو على الشريط 
كان نفسى فيه اوى اوى 
ربنا يباركم


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
يا تامر
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يا تامر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sandy_jesus4 (5 مارس 2010)

thank yooooooooooooou


----------



## Tota Christ (5 مارس 2010)

*مرسى على الشريط
ربنا معاك​*


----------

